# Coding companies



## hsanmidd (Dec 10, 2012)

Is anyone here familiar with (or currently working/have worked for) Healthcare Coding & Consulting Services (HCCS), Amphion and/or Aviacode? Any insights on applying, work environment, assistance, etc? 

Thanks!


----------



## alysn1drlnd (Dec 13, 2012)

Amphion has a test to take before they even consider you..it is timed, mostly fill in the blank..you have 45 minutes, and there are more than 45 questions..need an 85 to be considered for employment with them...but most remote places will require some sort of testing..also, most say they take CPC but then tell you in the interview their clients only want CCS...good luck!


----------



## crittersitter (Dec 24, 2012)

hsanmidd said:


> Is anyone here familiar with (or currently working/have worked for) Healthcare Coding & Consulting Services (HCCS), Amphion and/or Aviacode? Any insights on applying, work environment, assistance, etc?
> 
> Thanks!



Did you ever found out more about HCCS?  They just contacted me and want me to take a 2 hour IP test. I have only coded OP......


----------

